# Training a 10 month old



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

Vidas training is getting kind of dull..
Knows just the basic sit stay lay down come rest leave it speak 'shark' (opens her mouth and makes no noise like a shark chomping) shake paw (going to change this to echante!! [nice to meet you in french] and bow.

annddd thats about it. Boring. For both of us now. I do switch from training to play and we do this for like an hour. I intend on making a little agility course in the backyard to the best of my ability with wood over chairs and stuff but yeah.. nothing too exciting. She likes to pickup and carry around dumbells. Any ideas how to interact with her better and make training more fun and less, repetitive? Anything with a wow factor to it? I think I am going to teach her to roll over today for my dads amusement.. Might work on learning commands in other languages as well. So far she knows them in english, french, a bit of german, japanese and east indian. Woo! 

Suggestions?


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

you can train them to find your lost keys, phone, and wallet. not sure exactly how (i read about once, but my pup is not ready for that)

it's useful and a new command to train...


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

are you doing clicker with her? If so, I love this book, Clicking with your dog by Peggy Tilman,,there are a zillion things you can teach with a clicker, it's basic and step by step


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

How about spinning in left and right circles? They're pretty easy to teach with a clicker. You could also do perch work to teach rear end awareness- good for agility. 

The next trick I think I'll teach is to lift one hind leg at a time with the end goal of teach her to "limp". This is just for fun to teach more rear end awareness and differentiating right vs. left. I plan to shape it with a clicker.


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

I wanted to try this, but no time. Write out your basics (sit, speak, down) on large cue cards...many highly intelligent dogs can decifer the symbols and "read".


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

and how about a class? Rally classes are FUN FUN


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

Ah I could teach her to find my moms keys.. she looses them about every two days!!

Is there really a limit to how many fun tricks you can teach a dog? I love the idea of the cue cards.. I might have to do that =D. Rally classes.. Ah, alas I have no way to and from classes . I think once she's spayed and has her rabies shots I'll put her in daycare once a week or so for half a day just so she's around a lot of dogs constantly and learns a bit of manners from it (hopefully)

I do use the clicker sometimes and I find when I use it she's way more interested and we can do a command like every 2 seconds. It goes really fast which is fun! Today I took her outside to train and play and she didn't even want to.. only wanted to play with Harley. 

How do I get her to focus on me and not him? I couldn't even get her to look at me or pay attention to what she was doing which resulted in her biting me instead of her toy.

I see videos on here of other peoples dogs at 10 months 11 months and a year and they listen and focus SO well and actually WANT to do the 'work'. I think I will be calling the trainer soon to start training ME again on this stuff =D.

Vida has a lot of energy though.. Like I mean A LOT. Comparable to that of a boxer really.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm working to teach my 9 month old the words of objects that need to be put away and found. She knows keys, can put her toys away, and now we're working on putting my DH's dirty socks and underwear in the dirty close hamper....seriously,lol Since he can't seem to learn this trick I figure I'll embarrass him by showing him even the dog can do it- maybe then she can teach him?


----------



## Kirra (Apr 6, 2013)

I know it's not a GSD, but these boarder collie videos always give me ideas on what to teach Kirra next:


----------

